# Fence Fence And More Fence



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We had a really bad storm about a month ago with winds up to 70 MPH and I lost about 160 feet of fence. Well I waited awhile to fix it because there was a run on fencing material and the contractors were gouging everyone. One contractor charged a lady $13,000 for 40 feet of fence.

I decided to replace my fence by myself, much cheaper. All my fence is Redwood but this time I'm using steel Posts called Postmaster Posts, these posts are made for wooden fences and when you put up the fence you don't see the posts. Check them out Click here they are more expensive but worth it to me, much stronger wont rot out like wood and better looking then round steel posts that are on the outside of the fence and you see them.

Last weekend I put up 55 feet of fence and this week end I'm putting up 70 feet. Got all the old fence pulled out new posts set in cement and two 8' sections up yesterday and hope to finish it today, will finish the last section when ever I can track down the neighbor who shares that section with me, they have renters in there now. Because I live in a Cul de Sac I share fence with 5 neighbors.

Next weekend I will be going on a trip to Monterey Ca, for a Hamfest so it will be nice to relax for a weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that's cool. Ought to last forever, and nobody is going to notice that it's not all wood.
I'm going to be needing to do some fencing this summer probably, and I will keep that in mind.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow that is a great idea. Our local building codes require the fence owner to put the finished 'nice' side out to neighbors and the street, leaving the ugly side inside for the property owner to see. This eliminates that problem. I will most likely look into this product soon. Thanks for the heads up.

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cabana Dave said:


> Wow that is a great idea. Our local building codes require the fence owner to put the finished 'nice' side out to neighbors and the street, leaving the ugly side inside for the property owner to see. This eliminates that problem. I will most likely look into this product soon. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Dave


I can see why they would want the "nice" side to the street...but tot he neighbor?

In our neighborhood the builder built all the fences(2 years ago) using the "good neighbor" style.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

What a great way to do it. Very nice.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Just though I would add, both Home Depot and Lowe's sell these posts.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks nice and the price was obviously better that the fencing company who does price gouging.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Just though I would add, both Home Depot and Lowe's sell these posts.


I was just going to ask! Thanks. These look GREAT!

But what do you do at the corners? Any special corner post? What about gates - 4' and double gates for 8' ? How is that handled?

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Just though I would add, both Home Depot and Lowe's sell these posts.


I was just going to ask! Thanks. These look GREAT!

But what do you do at the corners? Any special corner post? What about gates - 4' and double gates for 8' ? How is that handled?

Mike
[/quote]

Same question here....what about corners and gates (although most gates would have hinges...so maybe this system wouldn't be applicable there)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Corners and gates are no problems here is a PDF that shows how to do it Click here

I did it the way the directions say to do it, 30" deep hole 6" of gravel then I just put the post in the hole align it (I already have a string for the top of the post) I then pour in dry post cement (ready mix made for fence posts) I tamp it down and move to the next post. The cement will draw the moisture out of the ground and set over time, I do pour water on each post after everything is framed and the next day it is real hard and it gets harder over time. No use waisting time mixing and pouring cement and then waiting for it to set.

I just finished my 70 foot section and now resting.

I can build a new Redwood fence for $14 a foot and the contractors are charging $40 a foot and up. My Son and I did 135' of fence in 2 weekends and even though we are tired it is worth it to save the money. I'm using the money I save to buy on a new Telescope, good incentive!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rest up Bill, you need to be ready to take those photos of the Lunar Eclipse on the 20th









Congrats on getting the fencing done (GREAT feeling of personal accomplishment, eh??!!!)

btw, ready mix - with water poured over the posts - is the *only* way to go. We did 12 raised 5'x8' garden beds on the septic system incline of our old house the same way you describe (gravel, ready mix, tamp down, move on). We also needed to clear the established grass, create the garden soil and fill the beds, too. No chance we were gonna mix & wait for the cement to cure for the posts. We moved 10 years later and the posts/beds were still as solid as when built.

We've got a 16' square roofless 'shed' (wood, snowblower, etc.) off the garage/kennel that needs some repair and a new double gate....I think you may have just solved some puzzle pieces (btw, that 'shed' was professionally built and didn't last 7 yrs!) Thanks for the info!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I can build a new Redwood fence for $14 a foot and the contractors are charging $40 a foot and up.


Looks like you'll have some extra $$ for some more Outback toys now.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Corners and gates are no problems here is a PDF that shows how to do it Click here
> 
> I did it the way the directions say to do it, 30" deep hole 6" of gravel then I just put the post in the hole align it (I already have a string for the top of the post) I then pour in dry post cement (ready mix made for fence posts) I tamp it down and move to the next post. The cement will draw the moisture out of the ground and set over time, I do pour water on each post after everything is framed and the next day it is real hard and it gets harder over time. No use waisting time mixing and pouring cement and then waiting for it to set.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You've solved my dilemma about what to do to replace my 4' chain link fence with a privacy fence. I was thinking vinyl fence panels - but those puppies are expensive, by the time you add posts, hardware, gates, etc. This looks like just the ticket!

(And I will have my camera on tripod on the deck for shots of the moon, on the 20th. It's my DDs b-day, so I won't forget. I'm hoping to get shots of the red-to-orange colors that should be seen. (Let's hope it's not cloudy. Regulus and Jupiter should be quite visible beside the moon at the same time.) The astronomer on our local PBS station said that the next full lunar eclipse won't happen for another 30 years. I'll have to post one or two if I get lucky.)

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> ....And I will have my camera on tripod on the deck for shots of the moon, on the 20th. It's my DDs b-day, so I won't forget. I'm hoping to get shots of the red-to-orange colors that should be seen. (Let's hope it's not cloudy. Regulus and Jupiter should be quite visible beside the moon at the same time.) The astronomer on our local PBS station said that the next full lunar eclipse won't happen for another 30 years. I'll have to post one or two if I get lucky.
> 
> Mike


Excellent! - so we have definite photo opps from NH to IL to CA (maybe few others in between







). Now lets just hope for clear skies....somewhere....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, good find Bill.







Congrats on finishing. 
I'll have to show DH that link ....thanx for sharing.

Tami


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Those post are very cool Bill.. I need to do about 120 foot on the south side of my house this summer.. The old fence is just waiting for a good wind to blow it down.. I will defiantly have a look at this next time I go to Depot...

Thanks for posting this... lots of us never knew about this cool idea!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, lots of fences out there! Our subs C&R's ban them in just about any form (exception for swimming pools only). Therefore, when we get a good windstorm, I don't have to worry about anything because the dog's invisible fence won't blow away easily!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Wow, lots of fences out there! Our subs C&R's ban them in just about any form (exception for swimming pools only). Therefore, when we get a good windstorm, I don't have to worry about anything because the dog's invisible fence won't blow away easily!


We are just the opposite here in California, our cc&r's say we must maintain a wood fence no higher than 6 feet but no fence in the front of the property line and no chain link fence. I do need a fence sense I have a pool. The old fence lasted 17 years so thats not to bad.


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> We had a really bad storm about a month ago with winds up to 70 MPH and I lost about 160 feet of fence. Well I waited awhile to fix it because there was a run on fencing material and the contractors were gouging everyone. One contractor charged a lady $13,000 for 40 feet of fence.
> 
> I decided to replace my fence by myself, much cheaper. All my fence is Redwood but this time I'm using steel Posts called Postmaster Posts, these posts are made for wooden fences and when you put up the fence you don't see the posts. Check them out Click here they are more expensive but worth it to me, much stronger wont rot out like wood and better looking then round steel posts that are on the outside of the fence and you see them.
> 
> ...


N7OQ, you are going to Monterey?? Where do you camp there?? The wife and I love Monterey, and want to find a good place to camp there,,,,,hopefully with full hookups? Thanks, advance for a reply, either way,,,,,,,,,,,happy camping, all!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Cubber said:


> We had a really bad storm about a month ago with winds up to 70 MPH and I lost about 160 feet of fence. Well I waited awhile to fix it because there was a run on fencing material and the contractors were gouging everyone. One contractor charged a lady $13,000 for 40 feet of fence.
> 
> I decided to replace my fence by myself, much cheaper. All my fence is Redwood but this time I'm using steel Posts called Postmaster Posts, these posts are made for wooden fences and when you put up the fence you don't see the posts. Check them out Click here they are more expensive but worth it to me, much stronger wont rot out like wood and better looking then round steel posts that are on the outside of the fence and you see them.
> 
> ...


N7OQ, you are going to Monterey?? Where do you camp there?? The wife and I love Monterey, and want to find a good place to camp there,,,,,hopefully with full hookups? Thanks, advance for a reply, either way,,,,,,,,,,,happy camping, all!
[/quote]

Well I'm staying in a hotel on this trip, I know there is some great camping there but I haven't camped there yet but plan on it someday. One of the other members should jump in with the answer, if not then just start a new thread and someone for sure will know the best places. Sorry I can't help you on this one.


----------

